# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Quay tay Phanuc ủng hộ diễn đàn.

## thanhhaitdt

Bộ quay tay phát xung rả cái máy cnc nào cũng thấy có 1 cái. 
Không biết ae chế máy có cần đến không mà ít thấy ai rao bán. Không biết có hiếm hay là nhiều quá ae nào cũng có 1 cái để quay.
Hy vọng là hiếm.
Bộ quay tay phát xung của Fanuc hình thức có chút phai tàn theo thời gian nhưng được cái quay vẫn kêu rồ rồ rồ... xung phát ào ào, đã kiểm tra bằng ô-xi-lô-cốp và phát xung thử  với driver step. 
Bộ này ae dùng phát xung để kiểm tra driver cho nó mau lẹ.
Nguồn cấp 5V. Out A B .


Tiền bán được sẽ ủng hộ diễn đàn
 Mình cũng bao ship cho ae luôn ( ship trong nước thôi nhe). 


* Giá khởi điểm: 190K.
* Bước giá : chia chẵn cho 10k. Vd : 10k , 20k, 30k,...240k...
* Thời gian bắt đầu: khi bài viết này hiển thị trên diễn đàn.
* Thời gian kết thúc: 15h00 chủ nhật tuần này 10/4/2016


Hình em nó đây:

----------


## sieunhim

e giống bác ktshung nên theo phát 210k hehe

----------


## ktshung

Mua chả biết làm gì nhưng cũng thử khai màn 200k phát, hehe

----------


## ktshung

[QUOTE=sieunhim;69004]e giống bác ktshung nên theo phát 210k hehe[/QUOTE

Hay là mình gắn nó vào một con Step. phát xung cho con step này quay rồi lại lấy xung từ cái cục này điều khiển con step khác bác nhở.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

Tinh thần ung hộ diễn đàn của bác Thanhhaidt rất đáng đc khen ngợi. Chê bác nhiều nhưng hôm nay mới thấy bác chơi đc. Mình theo  250.000 vnđ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vậy bác nên làm thêm vài bộ nữa cho nó kéo vài con step nữa mới vui

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cám ơn bác tuancoi đã chê.
Tự sướng 1 phát: 260K.

----------


## itanium7000

Em có hai con rồi nhưng vẫn thích, đặt chỗ với 270k.

----------


## ktshung

nhiều bác giành quá, thôi em xin rút, quay về với quay tay truyền thống vậy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Quay tay bằng máy cho nó khỏe bác ơi. Cái này hay lắm đó quay thuận nó chạy thuận, quay nghịch thì chạy nghịch luôn ah.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cám ơn bác tuancoi đã chê.
> Tự sướng 1 phát: 260K.


Có dụ tự sướng nữa cha!. Vừa cầm còi vừa đá banh à?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có dụ tự sướng nữa cha!. Vừa cầm còi vừa đá banh à?


Vì mình cũng cần mà.

Lên chút : 280k

----------


## GORLAK

Mình cũng có 1 bộ phát xung như kiểu này nhưng nó có A+ A- B+ B-, bác nài rành chỉ e phát.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mình cũng có 1 bộ phát xung như kiểu này nhưng nó có A+ A- B+ B-, bác nài rành chỉ e phát.


Bác bán cho em.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình cũng có 1 bộ phát xung như kiểu này nhưng nó có A+ A- B+ B-, bác nài rành chỉ e phát.


Bộ quay tay phát xung A B mình thử với oxilo cop và bộ đếm thì 1 vòng nó có 100 xung vuông A và 100  B.

Nhích 1 vạch thì phát 1 xung.
Khi quay thuận thì A nhanh hơn B 1/4 chu kỳ.
Nếu quay ngược thì B nhanh hơn A 1/4 chu kỳ.
Driver chạy pul/dir thì bộ này quay thuận motor chạy thuận , quay ngược thì motor chạy ngược nhe ae
Nếu mình quay nhanh thì phát nhanh, quay chậm thì phát chậm.
Vì vậy khi dùng để tinh chỉnh trục thì bộ này sẽ hay hơn những bộ phát xung như ic555 mà vài bạn nói.
Mình không ca cho món mình bán mà chỉ nói ra cái hay mình thấy được của nó.
Bác nào đã có bộ này thì nên dùng thử . Rất tiện lợi.
thanks

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác bán cho em.


Bộ này mình mua về xài, mà giờ chưa dùng, để tính lại coi sao.



> Bộ quay tay phát xung A B mình thử với oxilo cop và bộ đếm thì 1 vòng nó có 100 xung vuông A và 100  B.
> 
> Nhích 1 vạch thì phát 1 xung.
> Khi quay thuận thì A nhanh hơn B 1/4 chu kỳ.
> Nếu quay ngược thì B nhanh hơn A 1/4 chu kỳ.
> Driver chạy pul/dir thì bộ này quay thuận motor chạy thuận , quay ngược thì motor chạy ngược nhe ae
> Nếu mình quay nhanh thì phát nhanh, quay chậm thì phát chậm.
> Vì vậy khi dùng để tinh chỉnh trục thì bộ này sẽ hay hơn những bộ phát xung như ic555 mà vài bạn nói.
> Mình không ca cho món mình bán mà chỉ nói ra cái hay mình thấy được của nó.
> ...


Bộ của Fanuc này hàng chuẩn theo máy nha, thích hợp cho bác nào chế tay set phôi, dùng board planet là hết bài nhé các bác, thay vì dùng nút thì mình dùng tay quay.

----------


## solero

Đầu ra A+ / A- khác A ở chỗ kiểu tín hiệu thôi. Em đoán 1 con là Open Collector 1 con là Push Pull.

Cái này đấu MPG JOG vào Mach 3 dùng cũng tiện. Em có 2 bộ đầy đủ vỏ + công tắc chuyển trục XYZA, X1X10X100x1000 + EMG Stop mà vẫn vứt xó he he.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Đầu ra A+ / A- khác A ở chỗ kiểu tín hiệu thôi. Em đoán 1 con là Open Collector 1 con là Push Pull.
> 
> Cái này đấu MPG JOG vào Mach 3 dùng cũng tiện. Em có 2 bộ đầy đủ vỏ + công tắc chuyển trục XYZA, X1X10X100x1000 + EMG Stop mà vẫn vứt xó he he.


 Thế bác bán cho em đi. để bụi nó hỏng đi cơ í

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vụ này đấu giá dài hơi quá, em cũng máu lắm mà đến giờ chót không theo được thì cũng phí. ayza

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Up ngày cuối

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình là không ai cần vậy mình xin phép đấu 1 phát cuối: 300k  (chuyển diễn đàn cho chẵn số)

----------


## sieunhim

Ủa đấu giá có vụ chủ thớt tham gia tự sướng hả các bác

----------


## hminhtq

Canh gan het h vao lam phat ma quen mat

----------


## ppgas

> Tình hình là không ai cần vậy mình xin phép đấu 1 phát cuối: 300k  (chuyển diễn đàn cho chẵn số)


Tuy diễn đàn không quy định nhưng thấy chủ thớt cũng nhảy vô tham gia đấu giá thì hơi bị hài. Bác nói bác cũng cần thì cứ để lại mà dùng vậy.

----------


## CKD

Về việc bác chủ có tham gia cùng đấu giá thì theo cá nhân mình nghĩ vầy.
1. Vì mục đích đấu là để quyên tặng cho diễn đàn nên bác chủ muốn nó có giá trị khá khá chút. Thấy anh em ít quan tâm nên bác chủ vào kích cầu.
2. Vì dù là bạn nào thắng hoặc bác chủ tự thắng thì giá trị ấy vẫn được quyên tặng diễn đàn. Nên về lợi ích thì mình thấy bác chủ sẽ càng bị thiệt khi tham gia kích giá.
Nên trong tình huống này mình nghĩ không có vấn đề gì khuất tất. Cũng là từ tấm lòng của bác chủ cả, chỉ là mong muốn được ủng hộ diễn đàn nhiều hơn. Về tinh thần thì mình thấy bác chủ đã rất cố gắng.

Còn nếu nói về tinh thần của cuộc đấu.. thì nếu bác chủ thấy giá trị quá nhỏ có thể nên:
- Có giá khởi điểm.. VD căn cứ vào mong muốn, đặt giá khởi điểm là 300K
- Có thể có giá 500K.
- Tránh việc tham gia kích giá vì dù với mục đích là gì, chính đáng hay không thì.. vẫn dể bị anh em hiểu lầm.

Cảm ơn! Xin lỗi vì spam.

---------------------
PS
Do cũng đang có một cái y vầy mà chưa dùng tới nên chưa mạnh tham gia.. chứ mình quất qua mấy cái của china rồi.. thấy chất lượng không sướng lắm.

Thôi thì đã viết bài.. thì quất luôn.

320K lần thứ nhất.

----------

katerman, ppgas

----------


## katerman

Em theo 330k

----------


## CKD

Thêm cái clip chế MPG với cái wheel của con chuột, kết nối với Mach3



Máu rồi theo luôn 350K

----------

GORLAK

----------


## katerman

Buồn nên nge nhạc gì đây các bác?

----------


## CKD

> Buồn nên nge nhạc gì đây các bác?


Mà cụ tranh về để ngâm hay làm gì?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Sao mình xem lại giờ kết thúc thì bác CKD thắng ah.
Mình gửi hàng theo đc chữ ký bác hả. ?
Phương trang về Cần Thơ nhe bác!

----------


## GORLAK

Mấy bác đấu giá vui quá ợ =)) Cục này ngon vậy mà giá quá bèo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đã xác nhận giao dịch với bác CKD.
bác vui lòng chuyển khoản cho mod giúp mình nhe.
Cục quay tay Fanuc này thuộc về bác. Thanks

----------


## CNC PRO

Xin lỗi vì mấy hôm nay bận, giờ mới vào được.

BQT đã nhận được 350K từ bạn CKD.
Cản ơn sự ủng hộ của 2 bạn.

----------


## hoitm

> Đầu ra A+ / A- khác A ở chỗ kiểu tín hiệu thôi. Em đoán 1 con là Open Collector 1 con là Push Pull.
> 
> Cái này đấu MPG JOG vào Mach 3 dùng cũng tiện. Em có 2 bộ đầy đủ vỏ + công tắc chuyển trục XYZA, X1X10X100x1000 + EMG Stop mà vẫn vứt xó he he.


vậy bạn  bán không  :Big Grin:  nếu rẻ mình mua 1 bộ  :Big Grin:  dùng điều kiển tay cũng hay>.

----------

